# Water Changes



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys Im starting water changes every 3rd day for a bit until I know my MAC is 100% again my question with water changes so close together how do I avoid over dosing my fish how much of what should I use

I'm using salt, stress coat, and I have amquel+ I'm not using any carbon and I'm going to do about 20%.

Thank you guys


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

First of all whats wrong with your mac?

Secondly I dont like using additives other than prime. Simple waterchanges and a mild dose of salt will usually take care of things unless its a parasite or something


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

It was a pain to find it cause I also had no idea, would of been smart if you just asked in your "help" post or posted a link in this thread to that thread.

Not all of us read every thread on these forums









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/191727-help/


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

HGI said:


> It was a pain to find it cause I also had no idea, would of been smart if you just asked in your "help" post or posted a link in this thread to that thread.
> 
> Not all of us read every thread on these forums
> 
> ...


i know what your mean man but these threads are going cold at such an alarming rate... when I first became a member here you couldn't find a sub-forum with less the 30 ppl at ANYtme day night 4am and now I've only been back about a week but I see sometimes im the only one looking at a topic, plus some ppl (NOT all) aren't going to read 2 pages of info when they see the question was answered in the first 3 posts.

BTW: he is not 100% because of HITH.

Thank you 
I appropriate all the help guys/girls, always do


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

___ said:


> It was a pain to find it cause I also had no idea, would of been smart if you just asked in your "help" post or posted a link in this thread to that thread.
> 
> Not all of us read every thread on these forums
> 
> ...


i know what your mean man but these threads are going cold at such an alarming rate... when I first became a member here you couldn't find a sub-forum with less the 30 ppl at ANYtme day night 4am and now I've only been back about a week but I see sometimes im the only one looking at a topic, plus some ppl (NOT all) aren't going to read 2 pages of info when they see the question was answered in the first 3 posts.

BTW: he is not 100% because of HITH.

Thank you 
I appropriate all the help guys/girls, always do
[/quote]

If you have completed your HITH treatment then I would just do 25% water changes 2x a week and only add salt for the water removed. Stress coat etc are not needed.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

ksls said:


> It was a pain to find it cause I also had no idea, would of been smart if you just asked in your "help" post or posted a link in this thread to that thread.
> 
> Not all of us read every thread on these forums
> 
> ...


i know what your mean man but these threads are going cold at such an alarming rate... when I first became a member here you couldn't find a sub-forum with less the 30 ppl at ANYtme day night 4am and now I've only been back about a week but I see sometimes im the only one looking at a topic, plus some ppl (NOT all) aren't going to read 2 pages of info when they see the question was answered in the first 3 posts.

BTW: he is not 100% because of HITH.

Thank you 
I appropriate all the help guys/girls, always do
[/quote]

If you have completed your HITH treatment then I would just do 25% water changes 2x a week and only add salt for the water removed. Stress coat etc are not needed.
[/quote]

Shouldn't I add something for the water, I'm using tap water?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not anywhere near the most experienced fish keeper out there but this is my thoughts.

Using tap water is fine, just as long as there's no ammonia or nitrate in your tap water. Thought you should consider de-chlorinating the water by using a conditioner like prime/aqua plus+ or any other type that your fish stores will have in stock or put the water in a bucket/s and let it sit over night allowing the chlorine to evaporate and the water come up to room temp before adding it to your tank. Low levels of chlorine wont do much harm to fish but it will harm your beneficial bacteria from what I understand, I'm sure someone can better explain this than I can.

Also from what I recall most conditioners have stuff in them that help stress, promotes production and regeneration of your fish's slime coats, helps heal open wounds and helps your beneficial bacteria bloom.

I do know a few people on my local forums who don't bother with water conditioner when they do water changes and they don't have any problems, but since your guy is recovering from what seems like some serious stuff I'd just spend the extra $10 and pick up a small bottle. I myself buy those large 2L jugs of conditioner(around $30) for when I do water changes.

If I were in your place I'd just change about 5g (5g bucket/pale) of water every other day, that's about 10% of your 45g, do a good gravel vac every week till things get better then just continue doing your weekly 30% to 50% gravel vac w/c.

Also shorten the amount of time you have your lights on (unless your tank is planted) and let your little guy rest so he can recover.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

HGI said:


> I'm not anywhere near the most experienced fish keeper out there but this is my thoughts.
> 
> Using tap water is fine, just as long as there's no ammonia or nitrate in your tap water. Thought you should consider de-chlorinating the water by using a conditioner like prime/aqua plus+ or any other type that your fish stores will have in stock or put the water in a bucket/s and let it sit over night allowing the chlorine to evaporate and the water come up to room temp before adding it to your tank. Low levels of chlorine wont do much harm to fish but it will harm your beneficial bacteria from what I understand, I'm sure someone can better explain this than I can.
> 
> ...


I have a gal of stress coat and amquel+. I just use the amquel as a conditioner, stress coat lately to try and help him heal up...

I got it now... with the issues he has had id rather ask a few questions and dubble check myself then just go at it and mess something up or kill my fish

thanks


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

HGI said:


> I'm not anywhere near the most experienced fish keeper out there but this is my thoughts.
> 
> Using tap water is fine, just as long as there's no ammonia or nitrate in your tap water.*Most people have running tap water to their homes , and that's the primary source of water that 95% of people use.* Thought you should consider de-chlorinating the water by using a conditioner like prime/aqua plus+ or any other type that your fish stores will have in stock.*Studies have been done and have concluded that extensive use of products such as prime should be a last ditch effort to restore a tank , as it Destroys beneficial bacteria. Any Parameter Buffer should be avoided at all costs.* or put the water in a bucket/s and let it sit over night allowing the chlorine to evaporate and the water come up to room temp before adding it to your tank. Low levels of chlorine wont do much harm to fish but it will harm your beneficial bacteria from what I understand, I'm sure someone can better explain this than I can.*Chlorine is harmful if your doing large water changes, a good way to tell is your tank will Most likely develop Diatoms on the glass. Brown smears , kinda look like poop lol*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

___ said:


> It was a pain to find it cause I also had no idea, would of been smart if you just asked in your "help" post or posted a link in this thread to that thread.
> 
> Not all of us read every thread on these forums
> 
> ...


*i know what your mean man but these threads are going cold at such an alarming rate... when I first became a member here you couldn't find a sub-forum with less the 30 ppl at ANYtme day night 4am and now I've only been back about a week but I see sometimes im the only one looking at a topic*, plus some ppl (NOT all) aren't going to read 2 pages of info when they see the question was answered in the first 3 posts.

BTW: he is not 100% because of HITH.

Thank you 
I appropriate all the help guys/girls, always do
[/quote]

I've been thinking the exact same thing. It seems that P-Fury is slowing down a bit.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I'm sure it's just the hot summer weather is getting people out of the house and away from their computers more...
Once it cools down a bit again, I'm sure P-Fury will be a very busy place again.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ I'm sure it's just the hot summer weather is getting people out of the house and away from their computers more...
> Once it cools down a bit again, I'm sure P-Fury will be a very busy place again.


Im pretty sure thats whats going on


----------

